# "Burp!"



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone still "see" the mouse?


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh wow what a very neat photo!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure EVERYONE here will think so, but I'm glad you do !


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2008)

(Funny title to go with that photo, Corinna!)


----------



## Spidy (Mar 14, 2008)

eaww! I'm so not a snake fan, but you captured a nice shot! What is in his mouth? Looks like woodticks or ants ... icky!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2008)

The dark brown spots seem to be a bit of that mixture of earth and wood chips that cover the ground in the terrarium, for this particular snake refuses to eat anywhere BUT _inside_ the terrarium - where they ought NOT to be fed, but what can we do? It'd have starved to death had we insisted on feeding him outside the terrarium. And in its throat you can see the very last of the mouse's tail, just the tip. 

AND, of course, you can see where the snake is extra fat just now ... behind his head. That's where the mouse is.


----------



## ScottS (Mar 15, 2008)

OH OH OH I SEE IT!!!!  

Im a sucker for snake photos...


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2008)

Meanwhile in the transport box...






Sabine gave me clear instructions on how to feed them, i.e. to take one of the two out of the terrarium and into the transport box to feed him there, and to feed Mr La-dee-da (who only ever eats inside the terrarium, which he SHOULD not do!) where he would eat.

Sure enough, at first I mixed up the two, but soon noticed that it must have been Mr La-dee-da in the transport box because he would simply not touch the mouse there. (He greedily !!! ate in the terrarium, and "burped", as you can see  )


----------



## eminart (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactly which species are these?  They look to be one of the "old world" rat snakes.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2008)

Taiwanese Beauty Snakes they are.


----------



## eminart (Mar 15, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Taiwanese Beauty Snakes they are.


 

Ah yes, I thought they looked similar to the Mandarin Rat Snakes.  I believe they're related.


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 15, 2008)

You are making me miss my snakes!! 

Nice shots! I love the title! hehe!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow I didn't know we had so many snake people on here.

Cool pics Corinna.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 15, 2008)

How cool! Not to mention downright fascinating!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 15, 2008)

Obviously the mouse can be seen a few centimeters "down the track", but after you pointed out the tail, that is just too cool.  Great shot and love the title.


----------

